# Door in a NIC Cage?



## Hawkertinger (Jul 6, 2009)

So, this probably has a really obvious answer I'm completely overlooking...but here goes anyway.

Got a big NIC cage...and aside from fighting with those stupid little connector circle things, how in the world do you make a door for EASY access? I just end up sitting here cursing trying to get all those stinkin little cubes to line up just right with all the stinkin little slots in the connectors, and its driving me insane.

Thank you in advance, and please, if there is a much more obvious, easy answer than just dealing with those connectors, feel free to get a good giggle out of this. I probably will


----------



## Spring (Jul 6, 2009)

Do you have a photo of the cage? Might be easier to see your set up and then adjust a door accordingly! 

You can use zip ties or cable ties for attaching the door so that it can swing open and closed. Dog leash clips are great to secure the door as well. 

I hate the connectors too, they hurt my hands! Thankfully my grids are a bit worn on the corners, so easier to pop them together .


----------



## Hawkertinger (Jul 6, 2009)

Its pretty much just one giant rectangle with a little 1 cube wide alcove that I didn't cable tie so its easily removed. The problem is the 4 cats that love to sit on top of the cage, so it needs to be REALLY sturdy until the cage is away from the cats. Hmmph!


----------



## Spring (Jul 6, 2009)

What about those long wooden rods? I've seen some people use them to secure the top so they can have a door. I forget what they are called though.

Then you could loosely cable tie (enough so the door can move) 2 panels to make a door and still have the rods supporting the roof.


----------



## Evey (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello!

I use the connectors for most of the body of my NIC cages and just use zip ties for the doors. Here are some pictures of the 3 of mine to help you.

My 3 story (Toby's):







Donnie and Leo's:






Duchess and Mr. Evey's:






Here is a close-up of their cage to see how I secure it:






I make doors in the front of the cages as well as on the top so I can have access to them when I want/need to. I hope this helps 

Kathy


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have been to 2 costcos and 3 Targets and I still can't find those NIC cubes


----------



## Flashy (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't use the connectors, just cable ties to hold it together. To add additionl support in the middle we used untreated broom handles. Worked a treat, I must say bcause 18 months on its still completely solid.

I can't do those connector things, I found the cage fell appart, lol, but cable ties worked well for me.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 7, 2009)

If you look at this picture it has a 1 x 2 about 5 feet long I made it about 4 inches longer on either side. That way I dont have to put panels up so it maximizes his room. 

The top right and left corners open and the bottum 2 midddle open. for better reach. I use conecters but I do have to check the cage like once a month for loose zip ties


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 7, 2009)

I use both cable ties and connectors to secure the cage and it's super-sturdy. I used dowel rods cable tied underneath the shelves to support them.

For the 'lid' of the cage, I used cable ties to hinge the grids onto the back of the cage, and tied a long dowel rod underneath the grids to rest on the top of the cage when the lid is closed, to stop the lid falling back into the cage.

The trick with the door is not to use connectors on the grids where the 'hinge' will attach! I did that before and it was a pain to get the door open and closed because the connectors stop it moving properly. I just used cable ties on those grids, and then attached the 'door' with cable ties not tied too tightly to allow the door to move back and forth. 

I'll try and get you a picture of mine to show you what I mean!


----------



## furryface (Jul 7, 2009)

we used zip ties for the side of the "door" (two panels high) and then use three (or however many you need) large Binder clips to secure the door.the zip ties allow it to swing open and the clips keep it closed.


----------



## BethM (Jul 7, 2009)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I have been to 2 costcos and 3 Targets and I still can't find those NIC cubes



Which section of the Target did you look in? They are usually found in the "home improvement" section; in my Target they are in the same aisle as the light-duty adjustable metal shelving.

They have also recently changed the name of the cubes they sell there. They used to be "Organize-It," ina box with a green-ish blue front. In my Target, they are no "Re-Organize" brand, and the front of the box is orange.

Don't know about Costco, I've never seen them at my store.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 7, 2009)

Some Targets have them in domestics with the storage things. (I work at a Target.)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's a pic of how the door works on Barney and Snowy's NIC cage:















The door closes with a couple of carabiner (sp?) clips


----------



## bunniekrissy (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, definitely use zip ties for the door hinge. Then get some metal clips from a hardware store to secure the other side of the door for opening and closing.


----------



## avabun (Jul 8, 2009)

this is what our setup looks like.
the two cages are separate, and we wheel them apart as needed - this is also the entrance/exit!

you can use binder clips to keep the doors together - it works really well


----------



## Hawkertinger (Jul 8, 2009)

I feel horribly stupid...lol, you guys saved the day!! I had this big alcove sort of thing that i was using as a door...and all I really needed to do was make it a flat wall...lol. Thank you all for your help....seriously, yall helped a ton! And thanks for posting photos of your cages, gives me some ideas!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 8, 2009)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I have been to 2 costcos and 3 Targets and I still can't find those NIC cubes


You can order them from Walmart. I'm getting ready to order more.


----------



## avabun (Jul 8, 2009)

oh my gosh, don't feel stupid!!!
it took us a while to figure out how to get our cage set up...the wooden/NIC part of our set-up was an add on several months after we had the first cage erected.
it is a bit of an eye sore, but heidi seems to be happy...and when i do have to lock her in, i don't feel so bad since she has plenty of room to move around!

i did not have success with the clips that actually came with the NIC squares....plus they didn't seem very secure. zip ties really work well...and you can get like 500 of them for $4 or so at home depot.

good luck to you!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll find a pic of my door that you might like, but you should check out the Photo Philes section for this, I'll find it and post it here!

Here you go!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37295&forum_id=21


----------



## Hawkertinger (Jul 15, 2009)

Muahaha! Thanks all for your help!! Finally got it figured out....and supported...lol. 





Got butterscotch on bottom, Macchiato and Bubba in the middle, and the Piggies on top. I think in the next few days, I'm going to double Macchiato and Bubba's, they love running around! 

Thanks again, so so much, for all your help and ideas!!!! I can't wait til we get a house and can REALLY have fun with the cages!


----------



## tomorrow264 (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't find the grids at stores either. Where has everyone else gotten theirs?


----------



## Hawkertinger (Jul 15, 2009)

My local target had em in the hardware department.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 16, 2009)

I got all mine at Walmart


----------



## Flash (Jul 16, 2009)

I got mine at Costco and for the door I used loosely tightened zip ties at one end to swing and the top and sides I used metal clips to close securely. Hey we've all asked those questions that's how we all learn. It looks great!


----------

